# 25 سبب لشرب الشاي الاخضر



## tamav maria (9 مارس 2010)

الشاي الاخضر صار متزايد الطلب عليه ومنتشرا عالميا ويفيد بشكل فعال للصحه
انه لرائع ومدهش لما يمكن ان يقدمه الشاي الاخضر للصحه
ان لم تشرب 3 او 4 اكواب من الشاي الاخضر يوميا انه من الواضح انك لا  تقدم اي خدمه لصحتك
هذه هي ال25 سبب للبدء بشرب الشاي الاخضر 

1-    الشاي الاخضر والسرطان
الشاي الاخضر يساعد علي نخفيض الاصابه بالسرطان لانه يحتوي علي مضادات حيويه ذا فعاليه اكثر من مائة مرة من فيتامين (c ) وافضل بخمسه وعشرين مرة من فيتامين (E)  هذا يساعد الجسم لحماية الخلايا من الضرر التي يمكن ان تكون لها علافه بالسرطان

2 -  الشاي الاخضر والذبحه الصدريه
الشاي الاخضر يساعد هلي التجنب من الذبحه القلبيه وذلك بتخفيض نسبة الكولسترول في الدم
وحتي بعد الاصابه بالذبحه القلبيه الشاي الاخضر يمنع من موت الخلايا ويزيد من نسبة الخلايا التي تحافظ علي القلب

[3 -  الشاي الاخضر والتقدم في السن
الشاي الاخضر يحتوي علي مضادات تعرف باسم - بوليفينول - تحارب جذور الشيخوخه وهذا يعني المساعده ومحاربة الشيخوخه والعمر الطويل

4  -   الشاي الاخضر ونخفيف الوزن
الشاي الاخضر يساعد علي تخفيف الوزن وحرق الدهون 
الشاي الاخضر يساعد علي حرق 70 وحده حراريه في اليوم الواحد وفي السنه حوالي 18 كيلو

5 -   الشاي الا خضر والجلد
المضادات الحيويه في الشاي الاخضر تساعد علي حماية الحلد وحماية  الجذور الجلديه من الاذي والتجاعيد ويساعد علي مجاربة سرطان الجلد

 6 -   الشاي الاخضر والتهاب المفاصل
الشاي الاخضر يساعد علي تجنب ويقلل من مخاطر الاصابه من التهاب المفاصل كما انه يحمي الغضروف بمنع انتشار الانزيم الذي يهدم الغضروف

7 -   الشاي الاخضر والعظام
سبب المحافظة علي العظام هو احتواءه علي كميه عاليه من الفلوريد
ويساعد ايضا علي ابقاء العظام متينه

 8 -   الشاي الاخضر والكلسترول
الشاي الاخضر يساعد علي نسبة الكلسترول ويحسن نسبة الكلسترول الجيد عن الكلسترول السيئ وذلك بتخفيض نسبة الكلسترول السيئ

9 -  الشاي الاخضر والبدانه
الشاي الاخضر يمنع البدانه ويوقف من حركة (الجلوكوز) في الخلايه الدهنيه
اذا كنت تمارس نظام غذائي؛ تناول يوميا شاي اخضر يساعد علي تجنب البدانه

10-   الشاي الاخضر والزاهيمر
الشاي الاخضر يساعد علي تحسين الذاكره
وبما ان ليس هناك دواء لهذا المرض فان الشاي الاخضر يخفف عملية تخفيض الاستيكولين في الراس الذي يسبب الزاهيمر

11-   الشاي الاخضر والسكر في البول
الشاي الاخضر يمنع زيادة نسبة السكر في الدم ويصحيح معدل الايض

12-   الشاي الاخضر والبركنسون (Parkinson's)
المضادات الحياويه في الشاي الاخضر تساعد علي تجنب ضرر الخلايا في الدماغ الذي يسبب مرض البركنسون 
الاشخاص الذين يشربون الشاي الاخضر يتحسنون اذا كانوا يعانون من هذا المرض

13-  الشاي الاخضر وامراض الكبد
الشاي الاخضر يساعد الاشخاص لتقبل زرع اعضاء من خارج جسدهم اذ كانوا يعانون من امراض في الكبد 
الابحاث اظهرت ان الشاي الاخضر يدمر الجزور المؤذية في الكبد الدهني

14-  الشاي الاخضر وضغط الدم
الشاي الاخضر يساعد علي تجنب ارتفاع الضغط في الدم
شرب الشاي الاخصر يساعد علي تخفيض ضغط الدم بكبت مادة ال (انجيوتيسم) التي تؤدي الي ارتفاع الضغط بالدم

15-  الشاي الاخضر والطعام السام
الكاتشين الموجود في الشاي الاخضر يمكن ان يقتل البكتريا التي يمكن ان تسمم الطعام وتقتل النوكسيين التي تسببها هذه البكتريا

16-  الشاي الاخضر والسكر في الدم
السكر في الدم يتجه نحو الزياده مع التقدم في العمر - لكن البوليفينول والبوليسكريد في الشاي الاخضر يساعدان علي تخفيض السكر في الدم

17-  الشاي الاخضر والمناعه
بوليفينول وفلافنويد الموجودان في الشاي الاخضر يساعدان علي تقوية جهاز المناعة وتقوية الصحه لمحاربة الامراض

18-  الشاي الاخضر والبرد والانفلونزا
الشاي الاخضر يحمي الجسم من الاصابة بالبرد والانفلوانزا - فيتامين (c) الموجود في الشاي الاخضر يساعد علي محاربة الانفلونزا والبروده

19-   الشاي الاخضر والربو
التيوفلين الموجود في الشاي الاخضر يريح العضلات التي تحمل مجاري البرونشيت وتقلل من حدة الربو

20-  الشاي الاخضر والتهاب الاذن
الشاي الاخضر يساعد علي التخلص من الم الاذن - لتنظيف الاذن طبيعيا - بلل قطنه في الشاي الاخضر وادهن الاذن الملتهبه

21-   ا لشاي الاخضر والصدفيه
الشاي الاخضر يزيد من فعالية الانترفرون لمعلجة الصدفيه 
استعمال الشاي الاخضر الموضعي ودهن الجلد بالشاي الاخضر لمعالجة الصدفيه بواسطة الانترفرون الموجود في الشاي الاخضر 

22-  الشاي الاخضر وتسوس الاسنان
الشاي لااخضر يهدم التكتريا والفيروسات التي تسبب تسويس الاسنان
كما تبطئ من نمو البكتريا التي تؤدي الي النفس السيئ 

23-  الشاي الاخضر والجهد النفسي
التيانين التي هي من نوع امينو  اسيد في الشاي الاخضر تساعد علي ازالة الاجهاد
والتعب

24-  الشاي الاخضر والحساسيه
ال EGCG الموجود في الشاي الاخضر يزيل الحساسيه

25-  الشاي الاخضر وال HIV 
العلماء في اليابان وجدوا ان ال EGCG  (Epigallocatechin Gallate   الموجود في الشاي الاخضر يمكن ان يوقف ال HIV من الوصول الي الخلايا السليمه 
وهذا يعني ان الشاي الاخضر يمكن ان يوقف فيروس ال HIV من الانتشار

المصدر
http://www.vipmiss.com/


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 مارس 2010)

ميرســــــى اوووووى يا قمرة على المعلومات الجميلة دى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2010)

netta

الشكر الك للمعلومات 

التي هي بغاية الاهمية

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> ميرســــــى اوووووى يا قمرة على المعلومات الجميلة دى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



thank you nerora
اشكرك حبيبتي علي اللرد


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> netta
> 
> الشكر الك للمعلومات
> 
> ...



شكرا لك اخي في المسيح كليمو
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2010)

طلاج تلاته لو كان بيطول العمر مشربة تانى
 مرة شربته ومنغير سكر قالو لو بسكر مش ليه لازمة وربنا ميوريكو


----------



## oesi no (10 مارس 2010)

*نفس قصة ميرنا بالظبط
هههههههههه
اليوم كله قاعد باللابتوب فى الحمام 

*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2010)

لل انا كان الم بس ويومها كنت بلف بجيب حاجتى بقى وخلاص


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> طلاج تلاته لو كان بيطول العمر مشربة تانى
> مرة شربته ومنغير سكر قالو لو بسكر مش ليه لازمة وربنا ميوريكو



thank you apsoti علي الرد
هههههههههههههههههههههه بس حرام عليكي تظلمي الشاي الاخضر بالطريقه دي وتطهديه انت اصل الشاي الاخضر انواع يمكن انت اشتريتي النوع الي هو بيسيب البطن - وكمان حلاوته انت تشربيه من غير سكر - طب جربي نوع تاني وانت هاتحبيه--طب صدقينى انت ضحكتينى كتير


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2010)

يلهوى يومها قعدو يضحكو عليا ضحك ما متعودين عليه فعادى انا اول مرة شربته حسيت وشى ضرب الوان وسخننننننننت حاله صعبه 
مهما قلولى لو شربتيه بسكر مش ليه اى لازمة كانو شاى عادى هو اسمه رويل تقريبا كان يوم اسود


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *نفس قصة ميرنا بالظبط
> هههههههههه
> اليوم كله قاعد باللابتوب فى الحمام
> 
> *​



شكرا عزيزي oesi علي اللرد
طب جرب نوع تاني لان الشاي الاخضر انواع كتير انا عن نفسي باستعمله من يمكن 6 شهور وما بيحصليش زي ما انتوا بتقولوا وفعلا لاقيبت وزني نزل 6 او 7 كيلو وهو مفيد للصحه جدا


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا عزيزي oesi علي اللرد
> طب جرب نوع تاني لان الشاي الاخضر انواع كتير انا عن نفسي باستعمله من يمكن 6 شهور وما بيحصليش زي ما انتوا بتقولوا وفعلا لاقيبت وزني نزل 6 او 7 كيلو وهو مفيد للصحه جدا



يعنى انا لو شربته هبقى 48 يبقى هختفى ناس مبتصدق تتخن دنا من ايام ثانوى وانا على دا الحال لا  بتخن ولا بخس هتجنن بس ميمنعش تقولينه اسمه وبتشربيه بسكر


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> يلهوى يومها قعدو يضحكو عليا ضحك ما متعودين عليه فعادى انا اول مرة شربته حسيت وشى ضرب الوان وسخننننننننت حاله صعبه
> مهما قلولى لو شربتيه بسكر مش ليه اى لازمة كانو شاى عادى هو اسمه رويل تقريبا كان يوم اسود



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t11::t11::t11::t11:
عسل apsoti 
ربنا يخليكي ضحكتيني قوي  -لحسن انا كنت قاعده وشايله 60 هم علي دماغي  -انشالله يخليك قوقتيني وضحكتيني


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t11::t11::t11::t11:
> عسل apsoti
> ربنا يخليكي ضحكتيني قوي  -لحسن انا كنت قاعده وشايله 60 هم علي دماغي  -انشالله يخليك قوقتيني وضحكتيني


طيب اى خدمة بس مفيش حاجة ببلاش اليومين دول 5 جنية بقى


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> يعنى انا لو شربته هبقى 48 يبقى هختفى ناس مبتصدق تتخن دنا من ايام ثانوى وانا على دا الحال لا  بتخن ولا بخس هتجنن بس ميمنعش تقولينه اسمه وبتشربيه بسكر




هههههههههههههههههههههه
48 كيلو لا الاحسن انت ابعدي عن الاخضر وخليكي مع ال lipton  ابو عشر معالق سكر


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 48 كيلو لا الاحسن انت ابعدي عن الاخضر وخليكي مع ال lipton  ابو عشر معالق سكر


طب خليكى جدعه وقولى اسمه هو العلم بشىء عشان اهزئهم لم اشوفهم


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> طب خليكى جدعه وقولى اسمه هو العلم بشىء عشان اهزئهم لم اشوفهم



لآ دا انا جدعه واعجبك قوي انت ما تعرفنيش  
بصي يا apsoti يا حبيبتي انا فعلا باحب الشاي الاخضر وبشربه  بس انا باشتريه من محلات مخصوصه لانواع الشاي وبس وبصراحه بصراحه مش من مصر خالص لاني انا مش عايشه في مصر
علي العموم استني انا ها اقوم  دلوقتي اعملك كوبايه وادوئهلك  -اهي اتفضلي اشربيها بالهني والشفا هههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> لآ دا انا جدعه واعجبك قوي انت ما تعرفنيش
> بصي يا apsoti يا حبيبتي انا فعلا باحب الشاي الاخضر وبشربه  بس انا باشتريه من محلات مخصوصه لانواع الشاي وبس وبصراحه بصراحه مش من مصر خالص لاني انا مش عايشه في مصر
> علي العموم استني انا ها اقوم  دلوقتي اعملك كوبايه وادوئهلك  -اهي اتفضلي اشربيها بالهني والشفا هههههههههه


ربنا يسامحك :gun:


----------



## tamav maria (10 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> ربنا يسامحك :gun:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسامحنا كلنا


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 مارس 2010)

*معلومات جميلة 
ميرسى لك كتير يا نيتا
انا شربته برضه مرة وكان بالليمون بقى بس على خفيف كان طعمه مقبول شوية 
لكن من غير حاجة كدة لا خالص
*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *معلومات جميلة
> ميرسى لك كتير يا نيتا
> انا شربته برضه مرة وكان بالليمون بقى بس على خفيف كان طعمه مقبول شوية
> لكن من غير حاجة كدة لا خالص
> *​




اشكرك اختي didi علي الرد ربنا يعوضك
جربيه كمان بالنعناع طعمه وريحته روعه


----------



## MATTEW (11 مارس 2010)

* انا سمعت برضه انه مفيد للنظر 

شكرا للموضوع اللمميز انا نازل اجيب 7 كيلو شاي اخضر هههههههههههه

سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> * انا سمعت برضه انه مفيد للنظر
> 
> شكرا للموضوع اللمميز انا نازل اجيب 7 كيلو شاي اخضر هههههههههههه
> 
> سلام المسيح معك *




thank you jesus servant علي الرد

طب لو سمحت ما تنساش تجيب لي معاك اد كام كيلو
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (11 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> thank you jesus servant علي الرد
> 
> طب لو سمحت ما تنساش تجيب لي معاك اد كام كيلو
> ههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههه من عنيا هجيبلك كام كيلو معايا 

*


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2010)

:fun_lol::big35:





+ jesus servant + قال:


> *هههههههه من عنيا هجيبلك كام كيلو معايا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bashaeran (11 مارس 2010)

*تسلم ايدك على الموضوع لكن اريد ان اضيف بان مادة الخضراء الموجود في النباتات هي اهم اشياء لتقوية الخلايا لانها تساعد على التخلص من الفضلات التي تقذفها الخلايا في الجسم وتستطيع هذه الخلايا بسهولة اذابة هذه الفضلات عن طريق عرق او ثاني اوكيسد الكابون او عند التخلص من السوائل في المثاتة وذلك بسببب مادة الخضراة ونعني بذلك كلوروفيل*


----------



## جيلان (11 مارس 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> يلهوى يومها قعدو يضحكو عليا ضحك ما متعودين عليه فعادى انا اول مرة شربته حسيت وشى ضرب الوان وسخننننننننت حاله صعبه
> مهما قلولى لو شربتيه بسكر مش ليه اى لازمة كانو شاى عادى هو اسمه رويل تقريبا كان يوم اسود



*ههههههههههه ماما بتحيه اوى بالنعناع جربيه
مع انى مش بطيق ريحيته :act31:*

*شكرا يا قمر عالموضوع *


----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> *تسلم ايدك على الموضوع لكن اريد ان اضيف بان مادة الخضراء الموجود في النباتات هي اهم اشياء لتقوية الخلايا لانها تساعد على التخلص من الفضلات التي تقذفها الخلايا في الجسم وتستطيع هذه الخلايا بسهولة اذابة هذه الفضلات عن طريق عرق او ثاني اوكيسد الكابون او عند التخلص من السوائل في المثاتة وذلك بسببب مادة الخضراة ونعني بذلك كلوروفيل*





اشكرك اخي bashaeran علي اضافة معلومات اكتر للشاي الاخضر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 مارس 2010)

*هو صحي جدا ومفيد اة 
بس طعمة وحش 
محبتهوش ابدا 
اصل الشاي دة مزاج 
احنا خدنا علي الاسود وتحديدا ليبتون خرز 
مرسي علي الموضوع​*


----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههه ماما بتحيه اوى بالنعناع جربيه
> مع انى مش بطيق ريحيته :act31:*
> 
> *شكرا يا قمر عالموضوع *




شكرا جيلان علي اضافة رد للموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2010)

لا يا جيلو انا عبيطة عشان اجربه تانى


----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2010)

:12F616~137:





Apsoti قال:


> لا يا جيلو انا عبيطة عشان اجربه تانى




ايه يا Apsoti ياحبيبتي 
هو انت برده صغيره خايفه تجربي الشاي مرتين - خليكي كده كبيره وعندك عزيمه وشجاعه وقولي ايوه انا هااجربه تاني


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> :12f616~137:
> 
> 
> ايه يا apsoti ياحبيبتي
> هو انت برده صغيره خايفه تجربي الشاي مرتين - خليكي كده كبيره وعندك عزيمه وشجاعه وقولي ايوه انا هااجربه تاني



اضحكى لضحكى مانتى مشوفتيش شكلى كان ازاى يومها انا يوما فضلت يومين اتالم كان يوم اسود


----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> اضحكى لضحكى مانتى مشوفتيش شكلى كان ازاى يومها انا يوما فضلت يومين اتالم كان يوم اسود




هههههههههههههههههههههههه  بدون تعليق


----------



## tasoni queena (12 مارس 2010)

ايه الاتهامات دى انا فى اجازة نص السنة خوفت اتخن عشان قاعدة فى البيت

وكنت عارفة انه بيخسس وجيبته وشربته وكان طعمه حلو
عايزو اقول معلومتين لميرناااااااااااااااا

1- اشربيه بسكرام (نوع سكر خالى من السعرات الحرارية )

2- انتى بتقولى شربتى الشاى نوع رويل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده نوع بتاع الريجيم وبس وهو بيجيب اسهال ههههههههههههههههه

متشربوش اشربيه خرز طعمه جميل جدا

انا رجعت الكلية اهو وبشربه برده​


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه الاتهامات دى انا فى اجازة نص السنة خوفت اتخن عشان قاعدة فى البيت
> 
> وكنت عارفة انه بيخسس وجيبته وشربته وكان طعمه حلو
> عايزو اقول معلومتين لميرناااااااااااااااا
> ...



قولي لهم يا tasoni queena كلهم ظالمين الشاي الاخضر وبالذات Apsoti


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

فؤائده كثيرة لذا اشربه بانتظام ...شكرااااااااااا"


----------



## جيلان (15 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا جيلان علي اضافة رد للموضوع
> ربنا يباركك



*طب رشة كبايات شاى كدى على الاعضاء واتوصى لابسوتى ههههههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (16 مارس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *طب رشة كبايات شاى كدى على الاعضاء واتوصى لابسوتى ههههههههه*




عنيا الاتنين حبيبتي جيلان 
ايوه جااااااااااااي -شاي -قهوه- حلبه - كركاديه - والشاي الاخصر المخصوص للست  Apsoti


----------

